# wall moldings



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

Looking to install decorative wall moldings (thick picture frames) in the dining room. Have metal studs so cannot nail into them. Should I glue them on or glue on thin plywood and then nail them to that? Using MDF for the picture frames.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ortho1121 said:


> Looking to install decorative wall moldings (thick picture frames) in the dining room. Have metal studs so cannot nail into them. Should I glue them on or glue on thin plywood and then nail them to that? Using MDF for the picture frames.


You could use some construction adhesive and use a spot of hot melt glue on the corners to hold the trim in place until the construction adhesive dried.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

My spouse is a molding maven. We gave her a miter saw for Mother's Day, many years before I got a table saw. 

I just asked, and she reminded me that all she does is nail the molding to the walls. She uses very small finish nails. She pre-paints the molding, then touches up the nail holes after they are installed. 

I don't remember how many years ago she did the work in the photos, but it was a long time ago. We have never had problems, despite the lack of glue or anything else. The same is true for other moldings - crown molding, chair rails, etc.

P.S. When we (my spouse) did the original work, the molding fit around the electrical outlet in the short hallway. Later on, we bought one of those electrical outlets with the three LEDs that light the floor at night. The frame blocked the LEDs, so I used a coping saw to cut the gap in the frame so that the LEDs could illuminate the floor.


----------



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

I have done that with thin picture frame molding but I will be putting up 1x3 MDF for chunky frames. Does she think that will hold?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

ortho1121 said:


> I have done that with thin picture frame molding but I will be putting up 1x3 MDF for chunky frames. Does she think that will hold?


Do you have drywall or plaster? 

Are you planning to paint the MDF or do something else?

If I were attaching 1x3 MDF to my drywall walls, I would use screws to attach the pre-painted MDF onto the walls. Use countersinks or holes to hide the screws. Fill or plug, gently sand, touch-up paint, done.


----------

